# Cristóbal Halffter R.I.P.



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Only just became aware today that Cristóbal Halffter passed away a week ago on May 23rd, 2021.

https://news.in-24.com/lifestyle/music/54245.html

Condolences extended to friends and family on a leader of modernism in Spain.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Roll of Honour


----------

